# Sticky  Honda Snow Blower Information Repository



## tabora

*Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding:*

Example: HSS1332ACTD/A

HS = Honda Snow Blower
S = Small Frame (some say Steering)
13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390)
32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80, 90)
A = Made at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, North Carolina, USA
C = Canada spec model (USA spec model would have an "A" here, "E" for Euro - follows drive type on HS models)
T = Track drive (or W for wheel drive)
D = 12V D.C. on-board battery Electric Start
S = 120V Electric Start
/A = Revision
Kx = Revision (HS)

*Honda's Consistent method of rating engine power*

Towards a consistent method of rating engine power across all product lines.

As the world's largest engine manufacturer, Honda has decided to apply a consistent method of rating engine power across all product lines; Auto, Motorcycle and Power Equipment; following the notion of ‘Net' power, rather than ‘Gross'. We would like to announce to you that Honda will be the first engine manufacturer to rate all general purpose engines at Net kW (Horsepower) in accordance with the Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE) J1349 test procedure. At the same timing we will also change the way of indicating the torque values (also measured with the ‘Net' setup), fuel consumption (change from g/kW.hr to L/hr) and fuel tank capacity.

Effective for the 2007 model year, Honda kW (HP) specifications for all general purpose engines will be calculated pursuant to SAE J1349 for net power ratings. These net calculations represent changes in the method in which engine power is measured and will result in a change from 2006 published kW (HP) values for individual engine models. Net kW (HP) is calculated with the air cleaner and muffler attached. Gross power calculations are generated without those features. It is important to note that our engines and their power output will be unchanged.

Honda has adopted SAE net power calculations in part as a convenience for the many end users that are buying a product ‘Powered by Honda'. By standardizing our worldwide engine power ratings in accordance with SAE J1349, everybody in the market will enjoy a consistent value for each of our distinct engine models regardless of country of manufacture or sale. The use of this standard will also allow our customers to more easily determine the suitability of an engine for a particular application.

In 2007, Honda will begin to transition all Honda general purpose engines documentation (catalogues, websites, owner's manuals, etc.) to ultimately identify these SAE J1349 ratings where kW (HP) and related values (like torque) are provided.

Honda has always been committed to providing our business partners and customers with the highest quality, most reliable and efficient general purpose engines that we can produce. Since no mechanical changes will be made to our general purpose engine line-up in relation to the SAE J1349 ratings, you and your customers can expect the identical levels of power output, quality, durability and performance that you have come to expect from our engine products.

Attached table of kW according to SAEJ1349

The power rating of the engine indicated in this table is the net power output tested on a production engine for the engine model and measured in accordance with SAE J1349 at a specified rpm. Mass production engines may vary from this value. Actual power output for the engine installed in the final machine will vary depending on numerous factors, including the operating speed of the engine in application, environmental conditions, maintenance, and other variables.


*Net Power*ModelkWHPrpmGX1002,12,83.600GX1202,63,53.600GX1603,64,83.600GX2004,15,53.600GC1603,44,63.600GC1903,95,23.600GX2405,97,93.600GX2706,38,43.600GX340810,73.600GX3908,711,73.600GX240i5,97,93.600GX270i6,38,43.600GX340i810,73.600GX390i8,711,73.600GX63015,520,83.600GX6601621,53.600GX69016,522,13.600GCV1352,63,53.600GCV1603,34,43.600GCV1903,85,13.600GSV1903,85,13.600GXV1603,24,33.600GXV3406,68,93.600GXV3907,610,23.600GXV63015,520,83.600GXV6601621,53.600GXV69016,522,13.600GX250,7217.000GX3511,37.000GXH501,62,17.000GXV501,62,17.000GXV571,524.800


----------



## 140278

thank you for taking the time to post this up .it's been posted as a sticky so it's not lost


----------



## tabora

*Honda Snow Blowers - Country of Origin*
Aggregated from [email protected] posts and other sources​
Up to about 2002, the entire 2-stage series of Honda snow blowers including the engines were made in Japan. (HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80, HS522, HS622, HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132) The early HSxx 2-stages used friction drive, while the HSx22 machines used gear drive. Later HS 2-stages used a Honda-built hydrostatic drive.

From 2002 to 2014, all Honda 2-stage models (both track and wheel drive) were made at Honda plants in Japan, with GX engines for these units cast, machined & assembled at the Honda plant in Thailand, and then sent to Japan for final assembly before being shipped to the USA/Canada. (HS622, HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132, HS1332)

All single-stage machines prior to the HS520 were made in Japan. (HS35, HS521, HS621) and most had GX OHV engines; one exception was the HS35, which had a 150cc G150 flathead engine.

All current Honda single-stage machines are totally manufactured at the Swepsonville, North Carolina plant, and that includes the GC engines, which are cast, machined, and assembled at that location. This includes all current HS720 models (3 versions) and late model HS520 machines (2 versions).

All current Honda 2-stage machines sold in the USA, Canada, most European locations, and Japan are the HSS series, and are built at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, North Carolina. (HSS724, HSS928, HSS1332) These machines use a HydroGear hydrostatic drive. The GX engines for these machines are made at Honda's massive engine plant in Thailand. The exceptions to this are the HS1336i & HSM1336i 'Hybrid' track models, which are made in Japan.

For the most part, the core machine is the same for all markets, as are the performance specs, tons-per-hour, fuel tank capacity, etc. Each country/distributor has the option to add/subtract specific features to fit their market and sales goals. American Honda elected to only fit the Auger Protection System to the top HSS model, while Honda Canada elected to fit it to other HSS models. It boils down to what the sales and marketing teams think the best mix will be, and still make the price and profit points.

Finally, the vast majority of small gas Honda engines are made for third party firms who fit the engines to non-Honda equipment. Think log splitters, non-Honda lawn mowers, go-karts, pressure washers, generators, etc. The exception is Honda snow engines; these are only made for installation on Honda snow blowers.


----------



## tabora

*Honda introduces HSS Series snow blowers*
New dual-stage machines incorporate advanced design and features.
August 18, 2015








Honda Power Equipment today introduced its all-new HSS Series of premium snow blowers for North American and European markets. Designed with an emphasis on quality, reliability, and ease of use, the new HSS724A, HSS928A and HSS1332A two-stage models deliver superior performance and enhanced control and handling for both residential and commercial users.

The all-new HSS Series products are being manufactured domestically at Honda Power Equipment Mfg., Inc. (HPE) in Swepsonville, NC, using domestic and globally sourced parts, allowing for increased flexibility to meet customer demand. Honda R&D Americas, Inc. in North Carolina and Honda R&D Co., Ltd., in Japan collaborated to design and develop the all-new HSS snow blowers, integrating a host of innovative design elements that contribute to simplicity of operation, superior snow removal and exceptional quality—all with a central focus on performance that delivers.

Ten all-new U.S. HSS snow blower models, each equipped with dramatic enhancements, are replacing the existing HS Series snow blower model counterparts. Key features include:

Finger Tip Steering Control – conveniently located hand lever controls allows for easy maneuvering, and disengagement of transmission for easy movement when not powered (all models)
Hydrostatic Transmission (HST) – far superior than traditional disk drive; provides single-lever variable speed control when operating in forward or reverse (all models)
Joystick Electric Chute Control – single joystick control (4-directions) provides precision control of chute rotation and discharge angle; directly powered by the engine’s power coil; no battery required (all models)
DC Electric Start – no extension cord necessary; easy starting with the on-board battery, which is automatically charged by the engine (all electric start models)
Blower Diameter Increased – for increased snow removal speed and discharge distance
HSS724A increased from 252 to 300 mm (11.8 inches) over previous model
HSS928A increased from 300 to 340 mm (13.4 inches) over previous model
HSS1332A increased from 300 to 340 mm (13.4 inches) over previous model
Chamfered Scraper Bar – design allows for edge of scraper to hit snow and ice patches flush and evenly for improved snow clearing to the pavement (all models)
LED Headlight – integrated into cover for improved night visibility; brighter, long lasting, and never burns out (all models)
Auger Height Lever – adjustable gas strut to raise/lower and position the entire auger housing precisely, providing prefect ground clearance over gravel or non-smooth surfaces. (all track models)
Wheel Diameter – increased to 14” diameter with directional tread for more ground contact and improved traction (all wheel models)
Oil Drain location – improved for easier access (all models)
Offset Blower Shear Bolt – unique design that provides for quick replacement and protects both auger and blower from damage (all models)
Auger Protection System – protects the shear bolts (HSS1332 models only)
Hour Meter – monitors hours of operation (HSS1332 models only)
Precision Deflector Chute – double-articulated deflector improves distance accuracy control (HSS1332AATD model only)
Impeller Shield – optimized to more efficiently direct snow into the blower (all models)
Reversible Skid Shoes – increased durability, offering twice the wear surface (all models)
3-Year Commercial and Residential Warranty (all HSS models)









When it comes to snow throwing distance, the all-new Honda HSS snow blowers boast superior performance. Lightweight, right-sized GX engines, providing reliable power and quick starts, a pulley size optimized for top speed of the impeller, and an impeller wing positioned at 90 degrees for increased efficiency all work to contribute to increased snow throwing capability for each model.

“Snow removal is a tough job, and Honda engineers developed the all-new HSS Series snow blowers with an eye on both the residential customer and the commercial operator,” said Scott Conner, senior vice president, Honda Power Equipment. “Honda has incorporated a number of advanced features into the design of the HSS models to put more power behind the job of blowing snow—resulting in enhanced performance and ease of use.”
The Power Behind the Product

At the heart of every Honda snow thrower is a world-renowned, easy-starting engine that delivers smooth, quiet, reliable 4-stroke power and low emission levels. The new HSS724A, HSS928A, and HSS1332A models are powered by Honda GX Series Engines—the 200cc GX200 overhead valve (OHV) engine, the 270cc GX270 OHV engine, and 390cc GX390 OHV engine respectively. The mid-sized GX200 model is a single-cylinder, horizontal-shaft engine equipped with a number of design enhancements, including a new carburetor chamber coating; an improved recoil rope design; and an added carburetor filter—all of which help improve its fuel efficiency, reliability and durability. Larger GX270 and GX390 engines feature a rugged OHV design, an advanced combustion chamber design, variable ignition timing, and an increased compression ratio—all working to ensure a high level of durability and reliability, increased power output, and fuel efficiency. In addition, the new HSS724AWD, HSS724ATD, HSS928AWD, HSS928ATD, and HSS1332ATD models incorporate an on-board battery for electric start capability.

The new Honda HSS snow blowers have a standard three-year warranty for residential and commercial use, and all models meet all current Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and California Air Resources Board (CARB) emission standards. These new snow throwers will be available nationally through Honda Power Equipment dealers starting September 1, 2015.


----------



## tabora

*About Honda Power Equipment Manufacturing, Inc.*

On August 6, 2014, *Honda Power Equipment Mfg., Inc. (HPE)* marked the 30th anniversary of operations at its Swepsonville, North Carolina facility by announcing a new $8.5 million investment in plant operations to innovate production processes and add new products to its manufacturing lines, including two-stage snow blowers and generator models. Less than one year after this announcement, HPE celebrated the start of production of the all-new HSS Series two-stage snow blower line with a ceremony at its operation on June 9, 2015.

The 375,000 square-foot facility, which houses both Honda power equipment production and R&D operations, has long served as a major producer of Honda power equipment products for worldwide distribution, with the capacity to produce upwards of two million premium-quality Honda power equipment products each year. In 2013 alone, more than 400,000 North Carolina-made Honda power equipment products were exported to overseas markets, marking a record for the company. Honda's total investment in its Swepsonville operations is nearly $250 million.

The Swepsonville plant, which today employs more than 600 associates, has produced more than 30 million products using domestic and globally sourced parts during its 30-year history. HPE is the largest manufacturing operation in Alamance County, which also serves as home to Honda Aero in Burlington, maker of the HondaJet HF120 turbofan engines. Additional Honda operations based in North Carolina include Honda Aircraft Company in Greensboro, maker of the HondaJet advanced light jet, and American Honda Finance Company in Charlotte, which provides financing to consumers who buy Honda products. Honda total employment in North Carolina is nearly 3,000.

Today, HPE is the sole global production source for all Honda GC and GCV general-purpose engines and all Honda single-stage snow blowers. HPE provides these products – vital tools for residential and commercial users – to customers around the world.

HPE is supported by a network of suppliers that provide integral components for manufacturing. Currently, 155 domestic and international suppliers work with HPE; 45 of those suppliers are based in North Carolina. HPE has purchased nearly $500 million in parts from North Carolina suppliers, and the company will continue to work closely with the local community as the Honda business grows.

The Honda power product research and development team also is based at the HPE campus, where most lawn mower, snow blower and several general-purpose engines are designed and developed. Originally based in Ohio, the Honda power product R&D team moved to North Carolina in 1993 to be closer to power product manufacturing. As a result, Honda has greater synergies between development and production teams.


----------



## ST1300

Tabora, In the description of the expanded diameters on the new machines, I think the decimal point is one point to far to the left. (50 mm is approx. 1.8 in not 11.8 and so on)


----------



## tabora

*Honda Shear Bolt Guard System*
The slip sensor plate normally spins along with the driven gear, but, if the auger shaft stops turning (due to an obstruction) a lobe on the driven gear forces the plate outward, engaging a limit switch that shuts down the engine.


----------



## tabora

ST1300 said:


> Tabora, In the description of the expanded diameters on the new machines, I think the decimal point is one point to far to the left. (50 mm is approx. 1.8 in not 11.8 and so on)


That's the original Honda press release. You're misinterpreting... They're giving you the old diameter in mm, the new diameter in mm and the new diameter in inches.


----------



## tabora

*Adjusting an HSxx Friction Disk*


----------



## tabora

*Various HS Snow Blower Information *

HSxx Snow Blower Brochure from 1985
Dealer Setup Instructions for HS624-HS1132 Snow Blowers
New Honda HS928 & HS1332 Snow Blowers Oct 2011
Honda Snow Throwers - Japan
Revised HS720 Wheels
HS720 Press Announcement Oct 2014
HS720 Handlebar Setup Torque


----------



## tabora

*Various HSS Snow Blower Information & Maintenance Items #1*

Honda Two-Stage Snow Blower Maintenance Video
Honda Snowblowers Brochure 2017-2018
GX Carburetor Check Sheet
BE-Type Carb Cleaning
Coils Specs
GX390 Bolt Torque Values
HSS Shear Bolt Specs
Honda GX390 Maintenance Guide
Wiring Diagrams


----------



## tabora

*Various HSS Snow Blower Information & Maintenance Items #2*

Track Adjustment
Drive Belt Adjustment #1
Drive Belt Adjustment #2
Hydro-Gear SST Transaxle Service Manual
Chute Removal & Installation #1
Chute Removal & Installation #2
Honda Extender Installation Instructions
Fuel Lever Extension - Full Story Here: hss1332 fuel shut off lever too short
LED A/C Volts Chart
HSS1332ATD Hour Meter Wiring


----------



## tabora

*Various HSS Snow Blower Information & Maintenance Items #3*

Re-jetting Video
Speed Adjustment Video
GX390 Torque & HP Graph
Throttle-Idle Adjustment #1
Throttle-Idle Adjustment #2
Service Bulletin #30
Service Bulletin #31
Service Bulletin #29
Oil Filling Procedures
Drainzit - HON1012 for GX390 & GX270, HON1010 for GX200 - Other sizes here: Small Engines – Drainzit
Carburetor Float Bowl Orientation
Re-Jetting Notes & Stock Jets Lists - Note updated jetting starting at SAFA-2000001:









*Rejetting video: 





Speed Adjustment video:*


----------



## tabora

*Honda HS High Chute Crank & High Handlebar Mods*

High Chute Crank Handle mod moves the chute rotation handle on your Honda snow blower from below the handlebars by your knees, to above the handlebars at a ergonomically comfortable height. This is WAY better than the stock Honda setup.

High Handlebar with clutch lever mod adds a second set of handlebars almost six inches higher than the Honda bars, yet allows you to use the original bars as well. This is another great ergonomic modification and is especially useful if you're over about 5'9". Some drilling required.


----------



## tabora

*Ancient History - 1970 Honda F28 / G28 Snowblower-Rototiller








*


----------



## tabora

*The Hybrids - HS1336iA & HSM1336iK2ATDR








Honda Global | Hybrid Snow Blower - Picture Book


Removing snow is, and has always been, hard laborious work. With increasing snowfall, heavier snow containing more moisture, and an aging population with a decreasing workforce, the requirements for snowblowers has changed with the times.




global.honda












Experiencing the $8,000 Honda Hybrid You Can't Drive


The Civic Hybrid and Accord Plug-In Hybrid may have been discontinued, but Honda's got another hybrid that’s only $8,000.




www.motortrend.com









The Mighty Mega Machine of Winter - Honda HS1336IAS Snow Blower


The Honda HS1336IAS is a <b>Hybrid Snow Blower</b>. Find out why we call this snow blower a Mega Machine.



www.snowblowersatjacks.com




*


----------



## tabora

*Various HSS Snow Blower Information & Maintenance Items #4*

HSS Impeller Kit Video - More info: 100% Stainless HONDA Snowblower Direct Fit Impeller Kit HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332 | eBay
Oxford Heated Handgrips Video
Honda Snowblowers Brochure 2019-2020
HST Troubleshooting
Chute Control Removal/Installation
Chute Control Inspection
Oxford Heated Handgrips EL801Z Info
Press Release HS/HSS Snow Blowers August 2015
Avoiding Fuel-Related Problems - Honda Snow Blowers & Snowthrowers
HSS724 Throttle/Choke Settings #1
HSS724 Throttle/Choke Settings #2
HSS1332ATD Maintenance Schedule


----------



## paulm12

great writeup tabora, thanks. I don't have any Honda machines, but was interesting still. And maybe someday I'll find a fixer-upper HS here in the mid-west.

tx


----------



## Grunt

I also don't have any Honda's but I do admire you for posting all the documentation for people who do. Scot was the Ariens historian, Todd the Toro master and your the Honda Guru. Thank you.


----------



## Ziggy65

I don't have a Honda either, but always thought they were great machines.
You have compiled a vast amount of useful information for Honda owners or potential Honda owners or those that want to learn more about the red machines.
As usual, job well done, appreciate the time and effort you have put into this.


----------



## CalgaryPT

tabora said:


> *Various HSS Snow Blower Information & Maintenance Items #4*
> 
> HSS Impeller Kit Video - More info: 100% Stainless HONDA Snowblower Direct Fit Impeller Kit HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332 | eBay
> Oxford Heated Handgrips Video
> Honda Snowblowers Brochure 2019-2020
> HST Troubleshooting
> Chute Control Removal/Installation
> Chute Control Inspection
> Oxford Heated Handgrips EL801Z Info
> Press Release HS/HSS Snow Blowers August 2015
> Avoiding Fuel-Related Problems - Honda Snow Blowers & Snowthrowers


Great series of stickies. Thanks Tabora.


----------



## aa335

@tabora
Very useful information. Thanks for putting this together.

Do you have the bolt spacing dimension for side mounted skid shoes for various generations of HSxx, HSxxxx, HSSxxx models?


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> Do you have the bolt spacing dimension for side mounted skid shoes for various generations of HSxx, HSxxxx, HSSxxx models?


60mm = 2-3/8"


----------



## aa335

tabora said:


> 60mm = 2-3/8"


Thanks tabora, I had to ask because I've seen some 2.25" and 4.25" dimensions mentioned.
I assumed that you mean 60mm is across all Honda 2 stage snowblowers.

Looking to order some armorskids. There are three skids offered for the Honda, there are the 2425A, 2425B, and 2425C. It is confusing to know which one works for my HS1132. I have the bolt for the scraper bar that will likely interfere with the armorskids.


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> It is confusing to know which one works for my HS1132.


It's the Pro-Hond-2425-c model with 2-3/8" spacing & shave plate bolt relief.


----------



## Arcticnorth

tabora said:


> It's the Pro-Hond-2425-c model with 2-3/8" spacing & shave plate bolt relief.
> View attachment 175173


I ordered those, they were sent from US on November 30th. Still not arrived, and so far they have not answered my email.


----------



## aa335

Arcticnorth said:


> I ordered those, they were sent from US on November 30th. Still not arrived, and so far they have not answered my email.


My bet is that it was sent USPS. If you track it, the package is bouncing between distribution centers.


----------



## Arcticnorth

aa335 said:


> My bet is that it was sent USPS. If you track it, the package is bouncing between distribution centers.


Yes, USPS. Last tracking update was January 6th "Your item departed a transfer airport in CINCI./NRTHRN KENTUCKY, CINCINNATI, UNITED STATES on January 6, 2021 at 10:43 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination."
I know Covid-19 slows things down, but this is ridicolous. I have ordered other things from US recently, it takes about two weeks to get here. The shop manual from Honda arrived in 10 days, delivered on the door. That was FedEx.


----------



## MLF149

Amazing set of resources. Thank you! (as always)


----------



## vmax29

Here is another one from Honda on maintenance and storage of the HSS line. Some good info for any type of snowblower owner. Note the clocking marks before taking the float bowl down.


----------



## tabora

*Touchup Paint*

For older HS machines courtesy of @orangputeh: Rust-oleum 2x primer/paint Colonial Red is very close. Here is example









OEM for HS machines per @Freezn: Honda 08707-R8 RED SPRAY (R8) Honda 08707-R8 - RED SPRAY, CAN (R8) | Boats.net

OEM for HSS machines: Honda 08707-R280 TUP POWER RED Honda 08707-R280 - TUP POWER RED | Boats.net


----------



## Breckcapt

tabora said:


> *Honda Shear Bolt Guard System*
> The slip sensor plate normally spins along with the driven gear, but, if the auger shaft stops turning (due to an obstruction) a lobe on the driven gear forces the plate outward, engaging a limit switch that shuts down the engine.


Hope I’m not mucking up the Honda Repository but I have a question here. I’m presuming this post is about the auger lock mechanism. I’ve only got 8 hours under my belt and have only replaced one shear pin in my early days: the carriage bolt one that is on what I guess is the impeller? I did not get a shut down from the auger lock which I’m guessing is pictured here. Could it be that it only functions when one of the actual two augers is locked up? a la the side shear bolts - the non carriage bolt heads?? The engine did not shut off, that’s for sure. Is there a way to test the auger lock feature? Thanks ahead of time.

Delta


----------



## tabora

Breckcapt said:


> the carriage bolt one that is on what I guess is the impeller? I did not get a shut down from the auger lock which I’m guessing is pictured here.


The impeller is not involved with the Shear Bolt Guard System - that's only for the auger spirals. I have also broken only that one impeller shear bolt on my HSS1332AATD when a piece of wood went straight down the center of the machine, missing the augers. Sounds like it worked correctly for you.


----------



## Breckcapt

tabora said:


> The impeller is not involved with the Shear Bolt Guard System - that's only for the auger spirals. I have also broken only that one impeller shear bolt on my HSS1332AATD when a piece of wood went straight down the center of the machine, missing the augers. Sounds like it worked correctly for you.


Thank you......


----------



## tabora

*Honda Small Engine Specifications*





Honda Engines | Small Engine Model Information


Honda Engines offers a full line of small 4-stroke engines. Find engines for lawn mowers, pressure washers, generators, go karts, and many more.




engines.honda.com


----------



## tabora

*Honda Crawler (Track) Sizes*

Here are the track (crawler) sizes for all the Honda HS blowers (12cm wide x 60mm pitch)
The pitch is the length of a link, and then the number of links determines the overall length of the crawler.

16 links: HS522, HS622
18 links: HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80
20 links: HS624, HS724
21 links: HS828, HS928, HS1132, HS1332
30 links: HS1336 (18cm width)

HSS blowers are 58.5mm pitch x 21 links


----------



## tabora

*HSS Auger Height Damper Service*

Note that the blower shown is one of the SARJ transitional Canada HSS928 models that still has the older hydrostatic and right side transmissions. Most of what is covered also applies to the current HSS928A and other models' damper. Of note is that in the case where you are not able to get the damper repaired, the new damper part number 42919-V45-A01 is vastly less expensive than the older one shown in the video; Price: $30.60 at partspak.com StackPath


----------



## orangputeh

tabora said:


> *Touchup Paint*
> 
> For older HS machines courtesy of @orangputeh: Rust-oleum 2x primer/paint Colonial Red is very close. Here is example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEM for HS machines per @Freezn: Honda 08707-R8 RED SPRAY (R8) Honda 08707-R8 - RED SPRAY, CAN (R8) | Boats.net
> 
> OEM for HSS machines: Honda 08707-R280 TUP POWER RED Honda 08707-R280 - TUP POWER RED | Boats.net


yes and about $4 a can ...not $17 like Honda....ridiculous.

GOT


----------



## tabora

How a Poor Japanese Boy Created Honda... (Some sketchy anglo visuals, but still a compelling story.)


----------



## tabora




----------



## Tseg

.


----------



## contender

tabora, thanks, a excellent library of Honda facts.....


----------



## help

mods delete or keep if usefull

Development of FI (Fuel Injection System)-equipped snow blower for future snow removal and environmental performance








The "HSL2511" released by Honda in 2013 is a full model change of the large snow thrower, and at the same time, it is the world's first snow thrower equipped with an FI (electronically controlled fuel injection) engine. This time, we interviewed Mr. Koto of LPL (development manager) and Mr. Urano of fuel system PL, who promoted the development of installing FI in the snow blower.
*The "world's first" in the article is based on Honda research as of 2013.
Pioneers








Kenta Koto
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 2006. He is in charge of designing complete machines such as tillers and water pumps. He has been involved in the development of snow blowers since the 2008 release of the Yukios Here SB800, and served as the LPL <development manager> on the 2013 release of the HSL2511 and the 2018 release of the HSM1590i JRG. He was also in charge of the new development of snow throwers for Europe and the United States, which had been put into production in the United States.








Shohei Urano
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Staff Engineer
Joined Honda in 2008. He is engaged in research on fuel-based devices. He participated in the development of the snow blower from the 2011 release of the new general-purpose engine installation change project, and served as the leader of the fuel system device development for the 2013 "HSL2511". Currently working on environmentally friendly engines.
* Titles are as of September 2020.
Section.1
*A full model change of a large snow blower that reflects the voices of the snow country*
Please tell us about the positioning of the development of the "HSL2511" equipped with FI.
small east
The HSL2511, released in 2013, was a full model change for large snow throwers. The conventional model is based on the "HS1710Z/2011Z" released in 1996, and has been supported by customers for nearly 20 years. It was a development with a great deal of enthusiasm that the next model would also be a snow blower that would play an active role in the front lines for the next 20 years.
What kind of people use large snow throwers?
small east
It can be divided into three major usages. It is used for general households in snowy areas, for snow removal in large areas such as parking lots, and for farmers who blow snow over their greenhouses.








Are you going to investigate how to use such a snow country?
small east
From Nayoro in Hokkaido in the north, to various places in Tohoku and heavy snowfall areas such as Tsunan City in Niigata, we visited various customers in Japan to find out what they valued.
Urano
The test team called out to me like, "Come on from tomorrow" (laughs). I also went to remove snow many times at a pace of about every other week during the winter.
What kind of customer requests led to the installation of FI?
small east
Powerfulness cannot be compromised when it comes to this class. On the other hand, I felt that usability was also important. It's become difficult for the general public to understand the carburetor, and people don't operate "pull the choke" in recent cars.
Urano
In addition, it has low temperature startability. Snow blowers support our daily lives, so we cannot use them with confidence if the engine does not start easily in the cold.
small east
A snow blower is a machine that is only used during the winter. If you don't use the car for a long time, you must remove the fuel from the carburetor, or the deteriorated gasoline will clog the carburetor. In addition to pursuing performance, it is also necessary for a snow thrower to reduce the trouble of maintenance.
So you pushed forward with FI to realize what was required of a snow blower?
Urano
From the standpoint of a carburetor, I think there are still many things that carburetors can do. However, FI is a system with many advantages in providing what customers want more easily and more reliably. First, it makes the starting operation much easier. There is no need for choke operation, and there is no need to be conscious of warming up. This performance is essential for snow blowers used in extremely low temperatures.
small east
FI itself is not a new technology, but it costs more than a carburetor, so it is important to balance it with marketability. Honda first put FI on a mass-produced motorcycle in 1982, but it wasn't until 2007 that FI was installed on a 50cc cub. It took that long for the cost to come down even for mass-produced bikes. Cost increases are inevitable for snow blowers. Therefore, it will not be a product that people will choose unless it also realizes functionality that makes use of the characteristics of FI.








Section.2
*FI installation in snow throwers realized through uncompromising development*
Was it difficult to install FI in the snow blower in the first place?
small east
It was very. However, when I heard that it was the first in the world, I thought, "I have to do it."
Urano
It was so hard that I thought many times, "Maybe a carburetor would be fine." First, I had to clear up a misunderstanding. Since there is a base engine in the first place, even if you change from carburetor to FI, the amount of fuel consumed by the engine will not change basically.
However, with the carburetor, the setting changes depending on where the emphasis is placed on the product. For products that are only used in warm climates, fuel consumption should be emphasized, and startability in extremely cold weather is important for snow throwers, so make them heavy.
It is difficult to set the carburetor considering the influence of the air flow. Without being caught up in such influences, FI is able to use all the performance of the original engine.
Please tell us about the difficulty of installing an FI engine in a snow thrower.
Urano
Since the original engine is an air-cooled carburetor type, various problems will arise when it is converted to FI. It generates heat and consumes a lot of electricity. It's just a problem that doesn't happen if it's a carburetor.
small east
The carburetor has a constant concentration of gasoline, so it is set to be rich with an emphasis on low-temperature startability. However, FI allows you to freely adjust the concentration of gasoline, so you can make it thinner when you don't need it. Then, the cooling caused by the vaporization of gasoline is lost, and the engine temperature rises, causing the inside of the hood to become hot.
Urano
Furthermore, since we have to install new parts and sensors for FI, we will search for settings that will reduce fuel consumption as much as possible without causing heat damage while devising the layout. It was a process of trial and error.








Long-term performance verification tests are conducted in a harsh environment, and detailed measurements of the engine's condition are also reflected in development during tests on snow.
FI is not a versatile technology.
Urano
It's a battle against preconceptions.
small east
As for fuel consumption, the load is low when the snow is not removed, for example, when backing up or turning, so the gasoline is diluted during such work. By accumulating this, as a result, compared to the conventional HS2411Z, we achieved a 15% improvement in fuel efficiency while increasing the displacement and increasing the output. If you switch to FI, the fuel efficiency will not improve even if you keep silent.
Are there any difficulties unique to the fuel system of the engine?
Urano
This time, the range of engine control has been expanded by combining FI with the DBW (drive-by-wire) throttle that has already been put into practical use. However, FI and DBW only control the amount of fuel injected and the opening and closing speed of the throttle valve. I aim for "good seasoning" how to season it. For example, when the load is high and the engine speed drops significantly, the engine speed rises momentarily when the load drops after passing through a snow wall. The engine revs up so quickly that the test team describes it as "terrifying."








small east
There are various ways that customers feel, such as "feeling of fear," "feeling of power," and "feeling of working." As a developer, it is difficult to find the best settings by replacing those intuitive things with some numbers.
Urano
We replace the sensual expressions with numerical values and solve them. Unlike mechanical carburetors, FI is thought to be capable of anything. We have to live up to those high expectations.
small east
It's really hard to decide on this setting. LPL is getting a lot of phone calls from the engine team. So much so that I even thought of refusing incoming calls (laughs).
Section.3
*Building a new generation of snow throwers through challenge and teamwork*
It's a very difficult big development, but both of you are young.
small east
The development team was formed in 2011, so I was 30 years old at the time. In addition to the snow thrower, I was in charge of designing several other models, and after that, I was nominated with a very light heart, saying, "I'm going to have the LPL for the next large snow thrower." It was a difficult development task that involved designing the system as well.
Urano
Since joining the company in 2008, I have been in charge of carburetors for snow blowers, and after working as a fuel system PL for single-cylinder engines from 200cc to 390cc, I was 26 years old when I participated in the development of the HSL2511. I was young, so I jumped at it and said, "I'm going to do something new!"








It seems that there were many young people in the entire development team. How was the support from those around you?
Urano
We've been working with snow blowers for several years, so even our seniors recognize us. However, the engine was FI, and the technical hurdles were high. It's not like I'm directly coming to teach you various things, but I can't thank my seniors enough for taking care of me from start to finish, even when I was asking, "Can you really do it?"
What did you learn from the development of the HSL2511, which achieved various world firsts?
Urano
It's the strength of my thoughts as a developer. Even if you decide one parameter of the engine, you need to have the conviction that you will decide the area you are in charge of. I realized that unless we stubbornly push through what we think is right, we will not be able to create satisfactory products.
small east
I was in charge of the LPL for the first time with this model. I felt that the reason why this development went so well was because everyone involved had a variety of thoughts, such as "making something better" and "making the world's first with their own hands." We will take that thought and share it with everyone in one direction. I felt that that was the most important thing for the LPL.








As a result of our efforts, we created a snow blower equipped with various world-first technologies.
small east
As a snow blower, I want to make the most of the goodness of the engine. That's how the "work mode switching function" was born. The sticky engine characteristics make it easy to handle, low fuel consumption and low noise standard mode, and the flight distance mode makes the most of high-rpm output. It is a function that can respond to a wide range of applications, just like using two snow throwers with different engines. In addition, the "speed guide function" that guides the machine according to the peak of engine torque and horsepower is also a device to maximize the performance of the snow thrower. The "smart auger" that assists the auger operation so that even beginners can operate the powerful snow blower like an expert is also a highlight. All the technology will be the first in the world.
It became a large snow blower like Honda.
small east
Honda's uniqueness is not limited to flashy, world-first new technologies. There are plenty of improvements that reflect customer feedback, such as a new height cylinder. When you see it for the first time, you may be surprised by its large size, but it is a snow blower that focuses on ease of use.


----------



## help

*Birth story*
Pioneers of Honda Snow Blowers

Development of small HST (Hydro-Static Transmission) that greatly improves the operability of home-use snow throwers








The HS660S/870S, released by Honda in 1989, is a compact snow thrower for general households that was the first in the industry to adopt HST (hydraulic continuously variable transmission), which had been installed only in large and expensive snow throwers. This time, we would like to interview Mr. Ishikawa, who was involved in the development of the HST, and Mr. Sakai, who has been involved in the development of numerous snow throwers, and Mr. Yamazaki.
*The "world's first" and "industry first" in the text are based on Honda research as of 1989.
Pioneers








Tomoaki Ishikawa
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Chief Engineer
1985 Joined Honda. Since 1985, he has been involved in HST development for 10 years. After that, he participated in the development of complete machines such as lawn mowers, snow throwers, tillers, trucks, and electric carts as a person in charge of drive systems such as various transmissions and strength. Currently serves as a technical evaluation committee member for product development.








Seishu Sakai
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Expert Engineer
Joined Honda in 1983. Participated in the development of Honda snow throwers, starting with the design of the HS80 released in 1985. He has served as the LPL <developer manager> for many of Honda's representative models, such as the 1996 HS1710Z / 2011Z and the hybrid snow throwers HSS1170i and HSM1590i.








Nobuo Yamazaki
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Engaged in product research for tillers, riding tractors, and active crawlers. In the field of snow throwers, he has worked as DPL <development department leader> for a wide range of models from small to large, such as the large V-Twin equipped snow thrower in 1996, the "HSM1590i" in 2005, and the "HSL2511" in 2013. contribute to
* Titles are as of September 2020.
Section.1
*Searching for the best drive system for snow throwers*
Please tell us about the process of installing HST in a snow thrower.
Sakai
The first HS35 was a compact single-stage, non-traveling snow thrower. However, in order to improve usability, we needed an independent running mechanism, so we adopted a friction disc transmission from the second HS50. The HST (hydraulic continuously variable transmission) was adopted with the aim of further usability.








Friction disc method used in models before HST
What were the problems with the friction discs you had used up until then?
Ishikawa
The friction disc system is a mechanism that aligns two discs at right angles and transmits rotation by friction. Although the structure is simple, there are problems. With a normal speed reducer, halving the speed doubles the torque, but with this method, the torque drops as the rotation speed drops.
Sakai
"Low-speed operation" and "precise vehicle speed adjustment according to workload" are the performance requirements for snowplow transmissions, but the friction disc system does not produce torque in the low-speed range, and fine adjustment is difficult.
Yamazaki
Since it is a disk, it theoretically has a stepless speed change, but in reality it is necessary to stop the snow blower once when changing speed due to the rigidity.








Shifting gears by changing the position of the disc
HST will appear as a drive system to solve such problems.
Ishikawa
When developing the HST, we also researched improvements to the friction disc and the belt CVT for motorcycles, and examined the strengths and weaknesses of each so that we wouldn't be distracted by other drive systems when we hit a wall. On top of that, I started development with the conviction that "there is only HST".
Sakai
What we sought for the transmission of the snow blower was to be able to change gears steplessly without disengaging the clutch and to achieve a reduction ratio. HST fulfills just that function.
The first Honda snow thrower to use HST was the large class HS2012Z in 1988.
Ishikawa
This snow blower is equipped with an off-the-shelf HST. The HST itself is said to have been used as a power source to turn the turret of a tank during World War I, and it is a technology that has been around for a long time.
Yamazaki
Since then, HST has been used in large-scale construction machines such as bulldozers, but it was not a method used for general household equipment.








A small snow thrower equipped with an in-house developed HST and a large snow thrower equipped with an off-the-shelf HST
Section.2
*Developing a compact HST that was extremely difficult to mount on a snow blower*
How big is the size difference between the off-the-shelf product and the HST developed by Honda?
Ishikawa
The amount of HST is determined by the flow rate of oil delivered by the pump, but compared to the flow rate of 10 cc per revolution of existing products, the HST we developed has a flow rate of 3 cc, which is about one-third. The ready-made products at that time were not large enough to be placed on a very small snow blower.
What are the difficulties in miniaturizing the HST?
Ishikawa
Since it is a device that transmits power with oil, oil leaks slightly. However, since the pump capacity is as small as 3 cc per revolution, the required sealing performance is inconsistent. During development, we searched for the optimum clearance to achieve both performance and productivity in micron units.
Sakai
The smaller the size, the more difficult it is to process and the higher the cost. However, we cannot compromise on affordable prices. Mass production is also a battle against cost.








Was HST specifically developed for snow blowers?
Ishikawa
In addition to the snow blower, we were developing three HSTs in parallel: a riding lawn mower and the world's smallest walking lawn mower. However, snow blowers used in sub-zero temperatures have their own unique difficulties. The oil becomes thicker as the temperature drops. To solve this problem, we jointly developed a special HST oil with Idemitsu Kosan.
Yamazaki
If it is a room temperature environment, there is no problem at all with oil called engine oil or hydraulic oil, but since it is a snow blower and it is even smaller, the requirements for oil are high.
You started HST development from scratch, but what did you start with?
Ishikawa
For the first year, I read only patents under the policy of "knowing the latest technology". Then, when I finally made the first prototype, it didn't move at all (laughs). We studied hard to make it, but we lacked the concept of hydraulic balance, which is common sense for hydraulic engineers. It's the first time I've ever worked on it, so it's already a series of difficulties.
How did you manage to overcome various difficulties?
Ishikawa
The purpose of the prototype No. 1 is to first make something that moves and determine the necessary capabilities. After that, we will try new ideas steadily and improve the performance. Several people from cooperating manufacturers, who are involved in mass production from the development stage, were stationed there, drawing drawings together and repeating tests. During the development process, we asked them to experience the "transmission of a snow blower" and bring it back to the factory for mass production management.








Section.3
*We create the drive system we want ourselves*
Developing the HST in-house was a big decision for Honda, wasn't it?
Ishikawa
1985, when HST development began, was the year I joined Honda. At the time, the person who spearheaded the development of the HST was Mr. Nishimura, who was involved in the development of Hondamatic AT, Honda's first car. Considering that the drive system could contribute to general-purpose machines, he led the development with his strong leadership, saying, "Let's make a continuously variable transmission," while there were various opinions.
How did the company react when the HST took shape and was installed in a snow blower?
Ishikawa
I think it's functional and has a very good reputation. On the other hand, since it was a completely new technology for Honda, I think there were considerable doubts about whether it would really work. As for durability, we conduct a bench test for about 100 hours in a row, assuming the use of a snow blower, and we kept turning the bench all the time to see how long it would take to break. After about 2,000 hours of running, it didn't break until I said, "This is a waste of electricity, so let's stop."
Did you have any kind of rules for bringing new technology to the world?
Ishikawa
One of Mr. Nishimura's teachings is, "In research and development, think about how to obtain the desired functions and performance. In mass production development, think about what you should do to break things." Is it time or what is the factor that breaks? That's why I did a lot of different things, such as intentionally leaving processing burrs and putting dust inside. This teaching has become my motto as an engineer.
Finally, in 1989, a snow blower equipped with the self-developed HST was released.
Sakai
The HS660S/870S has a stylish finish with new technologies such as HST and an electric shooter in a newly designed frame. It was a development that received much fanfare, but in the first year there was little snow and it didn't sell very well (laughs).
Yamazaki
People say that new technology will break down first, so let's wait and see, but I think this snow thrower has a very good reputation. Even now, we are selling while following the packaging.








So the sale of this snow blower continues while being improved.
Ishikawa
As for HST, nothing has changed since 1989.
Sakai
HST has almost no problems and has sufficient performance, so there is no need to change it.
Ishikawa
During development, we always say, "This is it! This is it!"
Yamazaki
Honda sells a wide variety of products all over the world, but I hear that many people in Canada became fans of Honda because of their snow throwers. I've even been told, "Honda's snow throwers are great, and the HST is the best in terms of usability."








It was developed more than 30 years ago, but looking back, what kind of development was it?
Ishikawa
I was concentrating purely on the technical issues in front of me. Everything is new and there are only challenges. The process of solving the problems one by one was very difficult, but it was fun. I enjoyed going to work every day.
Sakai
Honda is called an engine shop, but it is also a company that develops its own drive system. In that sense, HST's in-house development finally allowed us to make the snow thrower our own. I think it was a very meaningful development.


----------



## help

Development of Honda's first two-stage snow blower , aiming for a full-fledged snow blower that can be used with peace of mind








The HS50 snow blower, released in 1982, was the first Honda snow thrower to adopt a full-fledged two-stage snow removal mechanism. We would like to ask Mr. Ogano, the developer who supervised the development project from the early stages of the Honda snow thrower to the establishment of the foundation.
Pioneers








Takeo Ogano
Joined Honda in 1961 due to his passion for motorcycles.
He was assigned to the Agricultural Machinery Design Office and was in charge of the transmission for the F60 tiller as his first job. After that, after planning the general-purpose ME series, he participated in the development of snow blowers starting with the HS50 released in 1982, and has been involved in the development of many snow blowers.
He retired from Honda in 2002.
Section.1
*If you don't know snow , use it in the field*
Please tell us how Honda entered the snow thrower business.
Ogano
It seems that there was a strong voice from a North American motorcycle dealer saying, "I want a product that sells well in the winter." The same was true for dealers in Hokkaido and Tohoku in Japan. While we developed a three-wheel buggy ATC that can be used in all seasons on farms and ranches, there was still a demand for a product that could be sold in winter. While doing market research and visiting areas with a lot of snow in North America, he focused on snow removal work that requires physical strength and came up with a candidate for a snow blower that would be useful to people.
Honda's first snow thrower "HS35" is a very compact snow thrower.
Ogano
The very first "HS35" removes a small amount of snow from the parking lot to the road, and is a snow blower that adopts a structure that simultaneously collects and throws snow, called a 1-stage. The size that can be stored next to the garage was popular, but the one-stage type has limited uses and cannot be sold anywhere. Therefore, we started developing the 2-stage HS50, which separates the snow collection and snow throwing functions, as an entry-level snow blower model that can be used by anyone for a wider range of applications.








1-stage HS35 (left photo) and 2-stage HS50 (right photo)
Mr. Ogano is from Saitama Prefecture, and it seems that the situation in the snow country was refreshing.
Ogano
It's best to try it out on site, so we took the prototype to Niigata and Aomori for verification, and at that time we borrowed the gloves and boots that local people use. It can't be helped because it's cold in the snow country, so I put a large mitten-style glove on top of my normal gloves, but I can't operate the fine switches with those hands. Everyone on the development team who traveled to snowy regions realized that the engine cock, choke, and control levers at hand had to be large and easy to grip.
Have you noticed anything while traveling around the snow country?
Ogano
Stores here and there ask me to try it in my area. So when I went to various places, I learned that the quality of snow varies depending on the region, such as powder snow and solid snow. If the quality of the snow is different, it may not fly far and cleanly, or it may not cover the snow well. It made me realize that creating a "snow blower that anyone can use" is not straightforward.
Section.2
*The dawn of snow blower development where everything was fumbling*
What was the development of the initial snowblower like?
Ogano
In Saitama, where our research center is located, and in Hamamatsu, where our production plant is located, snow never accumulates. All I could think about was, ``I just need to let the powder fly.'' So I continued the test with sawdust slightly moistened with water.
Did your test with sawdust work?
Ogano
Solid snow that contains water will form a snowman, but sawdust does not stick together and harden, unlike solid snow. When I actually tested it with solid snow, it was a hard time because snow clogged up frequently (laughs).








State of test using sawdust
The prototypes prepared in this way are then tested in the snow.
Ogano
The power of nature is amazing. I was surprised to see snow pile up on the hot muffler and engine. Even if it melts in an instant, it freezes immediately. Snow piles up on top of it and freezes. That's why we put a lot of effort into developing technology to deal with low temperatures and freezing in the engine. Also, if you try to remove the hardened snow with your hands, you will get hurt, so we are developing with attention to safety, such as attaching snow shovels.








I've heard that there are other anecdotes about early snow blower development.
Ogano
The development of the prototype was delayed until the summer, so the test team flew to Argentina in the southern hemisphere in search of snow. However, that year Argentina was unfortunately warm and lacked snow. After all, the test was conducted in the town of Ushuaia on Tierra del Fuego across the Strait of Magellan. Ushuaia is said to be the southernmost city in the world and the closest city to Antarctica. I went to the other side of the earth.








Argentina's Tierra del Fuego, where the Honda snowplow test team arrived
Section.3
*Honda's starting point is manufacturing that pleases customers*
It seems that there is an unforgettable story in Soichiro Honda's teachings.
Ogano
It happened when I was in charge of generator development. Mr. Soichiro looked at the big handle of the refrigerator and said, "Well, you can tell that I closed my eyes. You have to do something that will make your customers happy." I've worked on a variety of general-purpose products, and that story has always been on my mind.
I think this applies to all manufacturing.
Ogano
I think that a product should be close to the customer's feelings. Thoroughly research how you can benefit your customers and make them happy. Doing so will eventually lead to more purchases, and above all, I think that is the significance of making things.
Main products Mr. Ogano was involved in development as LPL


----------



## help

*Birth story*
Pioneers of Honda Snow Blowers

Development of the industry's first electro-hydraulic auger control that supports difficult snow removal work in heavy snowfall areas








The HS1180Z/1390Z, released by Honda in 1995, was the first snow blower in the industry to use an electro-hydraulic cylinder for the auger height/rolling mechanism that moves snow removal. We would like to ask Mr. Sakai and Mr. Yamazaki, who have been involved in the development of numerous snow blowers, about the development of the technology that is said to have spread snow throwers to areas with heavy snowfall.
*The "world's first" and "industry first" in the text are based on Honda research as of 1995.
Pioneers








Seishu Sakai
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Expert Engineer
Joined Honda in 1983. Participated in the development of Honda snow throwers, starting with the design of the HS80 released in 1985. He has served as the LPL <developer manager> for many of Honda's representative models, such as the 1996 HS1710Z / 2011Z and the hybrid snow throwers HSS1170i and HSM1590i.








Nobuo Yamazaki
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Engaged in product research for tillers, riding tractors, and active crawlers. In the field of snow throwers, he has worked as DPL <development department leader> for a wide range of models from small to large, such as the large V-Twin equipped snow thrower in 1996, the "HSM1590i" in 2005, and the "HSL2511" in 2013. contribute to
* Titles are as of September 2020.
Section.1
*At that time, there were only small snow blowers and giant snow blowers.*
Since we launched our first snow blower in 1980, the number of models has increased dramatically in the 10 years since.
Sakai
At first, I don't think there was a category for "household snow throwers". Originally, even before Honda started selling snow blowers, there were very large snow blowers used by farmers. At that point, overseas manufacturers started making snow throwers in handy sizes, and domestic manufacturers started making snow throwers for home use. Honda also gradually increased the snow removal width from 55cm to 60cm to meet the needs of the market.
In 1989, the HS1190 with a 90cm snow removal width was released.
Yamazaki
This is a snow blower adapted to the quality of snow in Japan. On the Sea of Japan side, not only does it pile up, but the snow is heavy, so there was a request for a larger size. Comparing the weight, the small "HS80" weighed about 100kg, while the "HS1190" exceeded 200kg. Even so, the HS1110Z, which is the upper model, weighs 390kg, so it is easy to handle even though it has a snow removal width of 90cm.
So Honda sent out a snow blower that could be called a "medium size" between small and large models.
Sakai
At the time, it was a machine of an unusual size. When it comes to this class, there is a need to cut the snow and ride on top of the snow to scrape away the snow.








An image of stepped snow. Cutting down a wall of snow taller than my height
A medium-sized snow blower can be used in the high piled-up snow.
Yamazaki
However, the HS1190 was only able to manually operate the auger (snow removal section) up and down. The "height" operation to raise and lower the auger can be easily performed for stepped snow, and a "rolling" mechanism is also required to correct the tilted snow surface.








Auger height function








Auger rolling function
Section.2
*Equipping home-use snow blowers with the functions of a giant snow blower*
The HS1180Z/1390Z made it possible to operate stepped snow with a single lever.
Sakai
Based on the HS1190, it is equipped with the industry's first auger height/rolling mechanism using an electro-hydraulic cylinder. At that time, there were snow throwers with the same mechanism, but they were too large for home use because they were operated hydraulically. With the existing hydraulic cylinder, we could not realize a snow blower of the size we envisioned.








"HS1190" (right photo) can only be operated up and down. It was a mechanical type and the operation lever was heavy.
"HS1390Z" (left photo) can be operated up, down, left and right with one lever, and can be moved with light force.
What are the advantages of electro-hydraulics over hydraulics?
Sakai
Hydraulics require switches and piping to control the oil, which inevitably results in a larger size. The electro-hydraulic system is controlled by a motor, so the system can be compact. Miniaturization means that it can be made cheaply. That's an important part of installing the mechanism installed in a huge snow blower into a medium-sized snow blower. Thanks to Showa's technology, which was in charge of the production, it became much smaller.
Wasn't there an electro-hydraulic cylinder in the off-the-shelf product?
Sakai
I searched various manufacturers. You also studied parts for electric reclining beds. However, we decided that it would be best to develop a new one by comprehensively considering the use of snow blowers in the snow. The cylinder, which looks the same, is also divided into "height", which is installed vertically, and "rolling", which is installed horizontally.
Yamazaki
Fine tune the ups and downs of the snow blower during work. Each time I do the height/roll operation, I think that keeping the cylinder moving in small increments is a unique way of using a snow blower. Operation becomes unstable when air enters the hydraulic system. However, when installed horizontally, it is difficult to control the air. Therefore, for rolling, we have incorporated a special mechanism that does not trap air.








There have been many improvements made to the snowblower.
Yamazaki
As a snow blower, we have taken all possible measures against freezing. In addition to the heavy snow removal work part, the load of snow is also applied, so it has a considerable load capacity.
Sakai
Lifting heavy snow is simply not possible with your hands. The strength of this class of snow throwers is that they can do things that humans cannot do. In order to achieve the performance required of a snow thrower, it is necessary to have Mr. Showa fully understand snow removal during development. I learned how to use it.
Section.3
*Aggressive challenge to new technology creates the next new technology*
I heard that medium-sized snow throwers sold extremely well in the second generation, which adopted electro-hydraulic controls.
Yamazaki
In areas with heavy snowfall, it is difficult to remove the snow from the roof, so the use of snow-removing roofs, which do not need to be removed, has gradually become popular, and this time it has become a way to deal with the fallen snow. I think that such environmental changes are one of the reasons why powerful snow throwers have come to be accepted.
Sakai
Highly rated for its functionality. Compared to the previous model "HS1190", it sold about three times as much. It can be said that the ease of assembly of the electro-hydraulic system made this possible. Hydraulic piping is difficult to assemble, and it is necessary to check the oil. The easy-to-assemble electro-hydraulic cylinder improves productivity and enables us to achieve a production scale that meets the customer's needs.
Did you have any concerns about the dealers who provide services for the system that does not exist in the world?
Yamazaki
Since it is a new structure, there may be unexpected troubles. We listened to the voices of the people who sold the product and sincerely responded to it and made improvements. When I talk to dealers, I get not only information about defects, but also various information about customers who actually use our products.
Sakai
As we built up a track record, my concerns disappeared, and I think the benefits of electrifying the operation spread.








The HS1180Z/1390Z sold so well, but in six years they will be redesigned.
Yamazaki
Making snow throwers easier to use is also part of the history of electrification. First, we electrified the shooter for throwing snow, and then electrified the auger control. In response to electrification, we increased the capacity of the charge coil so that the engine can also extract a lot of electricity. This kind of response will lead to the next hybrid snow blower that will be electric even for the running part.
I'm always looking for useful technology.
Sakai
Snow blowers used in harsh environments cannot compromise on reliability. Because it can be controlled by electricity, various things can be realized with light power. Make it something that works reliably in any environment. "Reliable and easy-to-use snow blower" is what Honda continues to focus on. New technologies do not appear suddenly, but are born from the accumulation of each step.


----------



## help

*Birth story*
Pioneers of Honda Snow Blowers

Development of the world's first hybrid snow blower that achieves outstanding usability for snow blowers








A hybrid snow thrower that is synonymous with Honda snow throwers. Why did Honda decide to hybridize its snow throwers at a time when there were very few hybrid vehicles? We interviewed Mr. Yamamoto, DPL (development department leader), Mr. Abe, who developed the drive system, and Mr. Kawakami, from Denso, about the world's first hybrid snow blower that achieved outstanding usability.
*The "world's first" in the article is based on Honda research as of 2001.
Pioneers








Takahiro Yamamoto
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 1985. He is in charge of product development in the development of diesel tractors, riding lawn mowers, active crawlers, and electric carts. Starting with the HS1390i, a hybrid snow blower released in 2001, he participated in the development of snow throwers and served as DPL (development department leader).








Yasutomo Abe
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 1985. He is engaged in the development of drive systems, mainly for lawn mowers. Participated in the development of snow blowers starting with the HS1390i released in 2001, and has been in charge of drive system development for successive generations of hybrid snow throwers such as the HSS1170i released in 2003, the HSM1590i released in 2005, and the HSM1390i released in 2011. .








Toshiaki Kawakami
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 2002. After being in charge of developing electrical components for home cogeneration, he participated in the development of snow throwers starting with the HSS1170i released in 2003. Since then, he has been in charge of control development for hybrid snow throwers.
* Titles are as of September 2020.
Section.1
*It's no good if it's like a construction machine. Let's make a home snow blower that
anyone can use*
Please tell us about the technical features of the hybrid snow blower.
Abe
A rotary snow blower that crushes and blows snow is divided into a snow removal work part called an auger and blower and a traveling part that moves the snow blower. Conventional snow blowers have driven both by the engine. On the other hand, the hybrid snow blower uses the strong points of the two power sources, the engine for the snow removal part that requires strength, and the motor for the running part that requires fine operation, to operate while sharing roles.
Where did the idea of a non-traditional motor drive come from?
Yamamoto
So you decided to develop the next medium-sized snow blower, so you collected a lot of snow blowers and compared them in the snow. There were not only Honda snow blowers, but also competitors from other manufacturers. It was my first time working with a snow blower, so I had no preconceived notions about how to operate a snow blower.








At what point did you feel that it was "bad to use"?
Yamamoto
A snow blower of this size weighs over 200 kg, which is too heavy to be moved by human power alone. Therefore, in addition to the engine speed and snow throwing direction, you can perform many operations such as raising and lowering the auger, rolling, and turning. As a result, there are many operation levers lined up in front of you. If it is a mechanical mechanism, the lever itself is heavy, making it difficult for women and the elderly to operate. I thought, "It's a machine that chooses who uses it."
Abe
Even if it's called a turning mechanism, one hand is released from the handle and the heavy lever is pulled. As for the mechanical movement, the clutch cuts off the drive and applies the brake to the crawler on one side, so the shock is great. There were times when the steering wheel hit my hipbone when the aircraft was rocked back.
Will a "hybrid" come out as a mechanism to solve such problems?
Yamamoto
I was also considering a method of turning by attaching two HSTs (hydraulic stepless transmission) to the left and right. However, there are difficulties such as not moving in a straight line unless the left and right HSTs are coordinated.
upstream
I think it was a good decision to electrify the undercarriage in order to lighten the lever operation and allow the snow blower to move as desired. If you can finely control the speed of the left and right crawlers, you will be able to move more smoothly than ever before.
Section.2
*Continuous trial and error in the development of new drive systems*
It's a new mechanism, but what was the level of the first prototype?
Abe
Originally, Honda had experience with electric karts, so the basic layout of the skeleton and driving system that matched the hybrid system was the same as the final mass-produced product. Even with medium-sized snow blowers of similar size, the conventional HST-driven system was front-wheel drive, but the electrification of motor drive increased the freedom of layout, so the hybrid snow blower can be rear-wheel drive. became.








State of the test using the prototype
Please tell us about the improvements that have been made with the new design.
Abe
The front and rear weight distribution has improved, and the operability and bite into the snow have improved. Also, as a snow blower used in areas with a lot of snow, the height at which the auger can be lifted has become much higher. By separating the handle from the snow removal section in front, the position of the handle remains constant even when the height of the auger is changed, making it easy to use.
I think that there were various difficulties in making a snow blower like a block of electricity.
Yamamoto
At first, I had a hard time using the motor that is unique to snow throwers. When removing heavy snow, the machine moves at such a slow speed that it almost stops. It was difficult to pass a large current at a low speed. I had a lot of trouble with the control there.
upstream
Originally, motors have the characteristic of being able to produce large amounts of torque at low speeds. However, the motor output is first determined according to the basic usage, but as the test progresses, the hurdles to the request rise steadily, such as "I want to work at a lower speed" and "I want to use it in this kind of situation". I started using it up to the very last minute before it broke.
Abe
There were also difficulties that were different from the mechanical type. Since it controls the motor, I was persistent in finding bugs so that it would not stop working due to an error. It is a difficult task to adapt to various environments used by customers.








Are there any functions that could only have been realized by making it hybrid?
Yamamoto
Initially, we were considering motor control that would not be affected by engine speed, taking advantage of the hybrid system.
Abe
With the conventional mechanism, the engine and the drive system are connected, so the load is applied to the engine, and when the engine speed drops, the running speed also slows down.
Yamamoto
By separating the engine from the motor, the work speed remains constant even if the engine speed drops due to the workload. However, even if the engine is under load, the engine stalls because the workload does not decrease. Therefore, the idea of load control, which actively controls the work speed according to the load, was born.
During development, you discovered and implemented functions that weren't originally planned.
Yamamoto
A test machine was completed in the summer, and since there was no snow, we wet "sawdust" with water and tested it. It mimics the environment of heavy snow. Looking back on it now, I was doing something unrefined.
Abe
At that point, we were doing detailed tests, such as the speed of deceleration and the condition of re-acceleration, so by the time the snow started to fall, we were able to confirm the basic functions of load control.
Yamamoto
I believe that speed control by load control is supported as a function unique to hybrid snow throwers.








Load linked speed control








Rotate smoothly and freely
When you hear that a snow blower runs on electricity, the power consumption is a big impression.
upstream
Electricity consumption is much higher than conventional snow throwers. Therefore, it is designed to provide enough electricity by installing an external generator.
Abe
This area is a new design for hybridization.
Since it was a new development, cost management must have been difficult.
Yamamoto
It was a large-scale development to electrify the drive system, but by adopting 24V for the voltage, we used general-purpose parts, and the designers tried to reduce the cost of the entire system. . The key to electrification is how many volts to choose, and that was a wise decision.
Section.3
*Securing reliable reliability and delivering "easy to use" with new technology*
Were there any major problems during development?
Yamamoto
During the last endurance test, for some reason, the motor burned out when someone used it.
Abe
This person was using it while adjusting the direction of travel diligently in deep snow. The swivel lever is right at the handle, making it easy to grip. It seems that the temperature rose because the load was applied to only one side of the motor all the time.
How did you overcome your troubles?
Yamamoto
By changing the reduction ratio, suppressing the current flow, and adding protection functions, we were able to cope with the situation until the very last minute. It hasn't happened to the customer after the release. Our tests go on for hours, so we check them under conditions that are unbelievably stricter than normal usage.








The new drive system that adopted the motor was verified through tests that assumed harsh environments such as sherbet conditions and puddles.
Reliability is increased through repeated testing.
upstream
In the test, I do pretty unreasonable things. If you think "this is about it", it will usually lead to trouble later. That's why we go so far as to confirm the level of "it's not up to this point." However, cooperating manufacturers would say, "Are you going to go this far?"
Yamamoto
In order to confirm it properly, I needed a test period, so at this time I went to New Zealand in the southern hemisphere after winter and did tests all the time.
Abe
Since this is the first time we have used the mechanism, we asked the stores who are familiar with the customer's situation how they are actually using it even after it has been commercialized.








During the summer in Japan, tests were also conducted in New Zealand in the southern hemisphere.
I think the company had high expectations for the development of a new technology that had never been seen before.
Abe
I don't think I expected much (laughs). At first, the test was done with a small group of about 4 or 5 people.
Yamamoto
Inside the company, it was like, 'What are you doing, these guys?' I've been told that I won't be a product for two or three years. Thanks to that, I was able to do free development, and I think I was able to do something good.








Hybrid snow throwers are also used in Europe
Looking back on the development of the hybrid snow blower, please tell us your thoughts.
Yamamoto
Until then, I had no experience in developing a snow blower, but I was very happy to be able to think about what a snow blower should be and develop an unprecedented hybrid snow blower. I gained a successful experience as an engineer, and it became a source of growth.
Abe
The technology of the hybrid snow thrower was created by Honda, but I believe that it was accepted by the customers because we were able to create a snow blower that is really easy to use, not because it is a new hybrid technology. The operation of a snow blower, which I thought was "like a construction machine", has become easier by making it a hybrid. But if it were just as easy, I'd prefer not to go hybrid. I would like to always think about "what is required" and meet the expectations of our customers.


----------



## help

*Birth story*
Pioneers of Honda Snow Blowers

Expansion and evolution of hybrid snow throwers that deliver "easy to use" to more people








In 2001, Honda released the world's first hybrid snow blower, which expanded its lineup while introducing new technologies. This time, we interviewed Mr. Kawakami, who worked on the evolution and expansion of the hybrid snow thrower, who worked on electrical development, Mr. Kurata, who was in charge of developing the electronically controlled engine, and Mr. Yamamoto, who was in charge of product development.
* "World's first" and "industry first" in the text are based on Honda research.
Pioneers








Takahiro Yamamoto
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 1985. He is in charge of product development in the development of diesel tractors, riding lawn mowers, active crawlers, and electric carts. Starting with the HS1390i, a hybrid snow blower released in 2001, he participated in the development of snow throwers and served as DPL (development department leader).








Toshiaki Kawakami
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 2002. After being in charge of developing electrical components for home cogeneration, he participated in the development of snow throwers starting with the HSS1170i released in 2003. Since then, he has been in charge of control development for hybrid snow throwers, and is currently in charge of all products that incorporate automatic control technology, such as robotic lawn mowers.








Masahide Kurata
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 2000. After participating in the preliminary study of electronic control technology for general-purpose engines, he was engaged in mass production development of the "iGX440" that uses this technology. In 2005, he was in charge of installing the new engine for the HSM1590i, and participated in the development of the snow thrower.
* Titles are as of September 2020.
Section.1
*Widespread use of hybrid snow throwers for comfortable snow removal*
Hybrid snow throwers will expand to 6 models and 8 types in 5 years.
Yamamoto
The HS980i/HS1180i, released in 2002, were developed at the same time as the first hybrid model, the HS1390i. Although the snow removal width and engine displacement are different, they are basically the same series. The hybrid was so well received that I believe it had an impact on the snow throwers we developed later.








Are you also developing a hybrid model of the compact snow thrower that appeared in 2003 at the same time?
upstream
After the development of the HS1390i was completed in 2001, we started working on the smaller model, the HSS1170i. Now that I think about it, products are being added at an amazing speed.
Isn't it based on the "HS1390i" and reduced in size?
Yamamoto
The skeleton is different, and the voltage that drives the motor is also different. It will be completely different.
upstream
The first HS1390i was powered by a voltage of 24V because it required energy due to its size. Next, we decided to make the small snow blower a hybrid, and the selling price was like that of a small snow blower. It was adopted to move with.
What kind of difficulties did you encounter with the lower voltage?
upstream
Since the voltage of a passenger car is 12V, there is an advantage that electrical parts are easy to assemble. On the other hand, if the voltage is reduced, it becomes difficult to extract the output. A small snow blower is not a machine to work on deep snow, so even a small output is sufficient, but there is no problem in situations where the voltage drops due to a momentary load increase, such as when turning the starter motor. It became necessary to design such electrical equipment.
The HSS1170i was equipped with button-type turning.
Yamamoto
This is the first time in the industry that a small snow blower is equipped with a swivel function. The small size has a light body weight, so it can be turned with the power of the arm on snow, but the turning function that makes use of the hybrid motor drive is an easy-to-understand feature.
upstream
Since it is a compact snow thrower that is used by a wide range of people, we have made it a button-type turning for a simple operation system. However, since the only button is an on/off switch, it was difficult to figure out how to move the left and right motors.








Rotation button that can be operated without taking your hands off the handle
How did you decide on the flavor of control, which is the basis of the hybrid?
upstream
I will try it in various places and adjust the parameters. Since we were conducting tests in places where there was no workshop, we changed the settings on the track where the snow could cover them, and sometimes opened up the computer in the snow and rewrote the settings on the spot. The good or bad of the settings can be understood just by using it for a while, so the work of making changes cannot keep up. The person in charge of merchandising immediately cuts it off by saying, "This is no good" (laughs). If we had to consider and change the parameters one by one, it would take more time to wait, so we prepare several types before the test so that we can check the control settings immediately.
It seems that there is also an evolution that makes use of the hybrid mechanism.
Yamamoto
When we released the hybrid snow thrower in 2001, it was the first time we had used a mechanism, so we had some leeway in how to use the battery. There were no troubles after the launch, so next time I would like to take advantage of the benefits of a hybrid more aggressively.
upstream
As a result, hybrid-like functions have been added, such as the ability to run the snowplow without starting the engine.
How was the reaction to the introduction of the hybrid snow blower in the compact class?
Yamamoto
It had a full cover and a sophisticated design, and was well received as a "new snow blower." At the beginning of its release, the manufacturer's suggested retail price was less than 500,000 yen, and we were able to deliver the goodness of the hybrid to more people.








In addition to its compact size, it has become popular with women due to its friendly design.
Section.2
*
Evolving the hybrid snow blower in cooperation with the intelligent engine*
What kind of snow blower is the HSM1590i, which was released in 2005?
Yamamoto
Equipped with the intelligent engine "iGX440" which adopted the world's first electronic speed control technology "STR governor" as a general-purpose engine. By combining engine control and hybrid motor control, it is a snow thrower that has further improved usability and opened up new possibilities.








It looks similar to the HS1390i released in 2001.
upstream
The engine displacement has also increased, and new functions realized by controlling the engine have been installed, making it more advanced than it looks.
Please tell us about the intelligent engine iGX440.
Kurata
A general-purpose engine is basically used at a constant engine speed. However, in the intelligent iGX440, it is possible to change the settings to various engine speeds by communicating with the installed finished machine. In particular, products such as snow blowers have various requirements for engines. The "iGX440" is an engine that can meet the needs of customers who want to "lower the engine speed when idling" or "want to change the control according to the load."
When you developed the engine, did you consider installing it in a snow blower?
Kurata
Originally based on the idea that "customers would be happy if we created a general-purpose engine that strengthened the connection with the finished machine where the engine is installed," it was assumed that it would be installed in a wide range of products from before the year 2000 as an engine that will be required in the future. was under development.
upstream
While developing the hybrid snow blower, Honda accumulated know-how, and we thought that if we could control the engine, the snow thrower would be even better. Therefore, we considered installing the iGX440 in conjunction with the model change of the medium-sized hybrid snow blower series.
The snow blower was a product that could demonstrate the features of the new engine.
Kurata
That's right, but snow blowers are used extremely harshly for engines. The load factor is high, and it is used in low temperatures below freezing and covered with snow. Conventional engines have a long track record of being installed in snow blowers. As an engine shop, it was necessary to carry out thorough verification before suddenly mounting the new engine, which is also electronically controlled, on a snow blower.








In addition to the low temperature, the test is carried out by covering it with snow.
Were there any specific issues that came to light during the tests?
Kurata
The test bench is mainly used for testing under severe thermal conditions. For example, it is a test where a load is applied at full throttle and high engine speed. However, in actual snow, trouble occurred when the load was light. When used continuously under a light load, the engine temperature did not rise and it froze and water came out. If the customer does not know how to use the product properly, trouble will occur. I learned again the importance of the workplace.
Did the person in charge of engine development also test the snow blower in the snow?
Kurata
Yes, I used a snowblower. In normal engine development, research is conducted by simulating the work environment on the test bench. However, when I followed the snow blower test team, I was surprised to see them wearing winter clothes and using the snow blower all day in the snow. So, at night, we all go out on the town, drink together, and talk to each other, "Let's do this more." It was my first experience developing with such a sense of unity, so it was refreshing.
Yamamoto
That's why we can make a good snow blower (laughs).








What kind of things could we achieve as a snow blower by making use of the new engine?
upstream
Equipped with a "work mode switching function" that makes use of the characteristics of the STR governor installed in the new engine, the operator can select the snow blower settings according to their skill level and preference. With the "power mode" that makes the most of the engine's power, you can raise the engine speed to 4,000 rpm and throw snow over a long distance, or set the engine speed to a high torque to complete snow removal quickly. If you want to work more easily, select "auto mode" and the snow blower will actively control the speed according to the load while keeping the engine speed constant, so you can further reduce the number of lever operations.
Yamamoto
We created a snow blower that can reduce lever operations in various situations, such as keeping the snow blowing constant by not dropping the engine speed according to the workload.
The hybrid snowblower continues to evolve, and it continues to improve usability.
upstream
The intelligent iGX engine-equipped snow thrower, which started with the HSM1590i, has been expanded to 3 models and 5 types in 2011. We are expanding the number of models equipped with control technology that reduces lever operations, such as the "work mode switching function" realized with the HSM1590i.
Yamamoto
When the snowblower first came out, I think people were happy with it because it was easier than using a shovel. So even operations like construction equipment were accepted. I think the hybrid snow blower changed that trend. I went to a customer who purchased and used the snow blower, and found that the snow blower is often used by the elderly and women. Dad plows snow for about 30 minutes to get the car out before going to work. After that, during the day, the grandfather and mother clear the snow around the house. Because snow throwers are used by many people in snowy regions, I would like to continue aiming for a snow thrower that will make people say, "It's easy to use, even for me. It's become easier."


----------



## help

*Birth story*
Pioneers of Honda Snow Blowers

Development of the world's first coaxial and simultaneous forward/reverse snow removal mechanism with the aim of crushing hard snow beyond its size








Dealing with hard snow has long been a challenge for snow blowers. Honda launched the cross auger (coaxial, simultaneous forward/reverse snow removal mechanism) to enable a single snow blower to be used in a wide range of situations. We interviewed Mr. Kanbara of LPL <development manager>, Mr. Moroi of DPL <development department leader>, and Mr. Matsuzawa of design who were involved in the development of the cross auger equipped snow blower.
*The "world's first" in the article is based on Honda research as of 2013.
Pioneers








Fumiyoshi Kanbara
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 1987. Starting with the development of a cultivator as a designer, he has been involved in the development of snow throwers since the HS1390i equipped with a hybrid mechanism released in 2001. In addition to designing the cross auger snow blower, he was also responsible for the overall development as LPL <development manager>.








Kohei Matsuzawa
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Staff Engineer
Joined Honda in 2010. After being in charge of design support for the cultivator, he participated in the development of a cross auger for a snow blower as his first development project, and was in charge of the design of the main component, the auger. Currently, he is the LPL <Head of Development> in the development of robotic lawn mowers.








Atsushi Moroi
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 2007. He is in charge of product development for a wide range of snow throwers. In the development of the cross auger, he was in charge of performance evaluation from the preliminary study stage, and in the development of the cross auger for the snow blower in 2013, he served as the DPL <development department leader>, coordinating tests and product specifications.
* Titles are as of September 2020.
Section.1
*A new technology for removing hard snow that solves the problem of snow blowers*
Please tell us about the mechanism that Honda calls a cross auger.
Moroi
The most difficult part of shoveling snow is dealing with "hard snow" such as snow that has piled up and is heavy, and snow that has fallen from the roof. Normally, the auger of a snow blower (the blade of the snow removal part) rotates in a fixed direction, so if the capacity of the machine is exceeded, the snow blower itself will float up. Frequent adjustments to the speed and height of the plow are necessary to keep the machine from lifting.
Kanbaru
The cross auger is a mechanism that prevents the snow blower from lifting up and improves its ability to penetrate hard snow. It is realized with one shaft axis.








Since when have cross ogres been studied?
Kanbaru
The base is the coaxial forward/reverse rotary technology, which was first installed in the FU650 cultivator released in 1993. This technique is also aimed at digging into the soil.
Moroi
It's a technology that I've been researching for quite some time, thinking that it could be used when a snow blower floats.
What made you decide to apply your cultivator technology to a snow blower?
Moroi
The effect of forward and reverse rotation had already been proven with a cultivator, so one designer began to say, "Isn't it also effective for a snow blower?" I heard it started.
Kanbaru
Around 2000, when we were working hard on the development of a hybrid snow thrower, it felt like we were doing preliminary studies separately from mass production development.
The cross auger is installed in the HSS760n/970n/1170n and three small snow blower models.
Moroi
Reversing the auger prevents the auger from lifting up, so we knew from previous studies that incorporating this mechanism would have a certain effect on any snow blower. On the other hand, a large snow blower can be held back by the weight of the machine itself.
Section.2
*Refining technology on site for mass production*
In 2013, not only the cross auger but also the HSL2511 large snow blower was released.
Kanbaru
We, the installation of the cross auger, were a small team consisting of a few design people and a few test people.
Matsuzawa
However, one of the three designers was me, who had just been assigned at the time.
Moroi
The "HSL2511" was a full model change for a large snow blower, so the company put a lot of effort into it (laughs). Because the cross auger is based on a well-established small snow blower that uses HST for its drive system, it may have been thought that it would be easy.








It was developed by two teams.
Kanbaru
The cross auger was developed in a short period of time because the technology had been completed to some extent. However, snow blowers are products that customers have a fixed purchase timing for, so it was difficult to develop them in time for production.
Moroi
The year we were working on this project had a lot of snow, so everyone on the team was desperate to make it in time for the 2013 season.
Are there any episodes during development?
Matsuzawa
This was the first project I joined the development team after I was assigned to the research institute for the development of this cross auger. And my first job was to go to the manufacturer of the auger for two weeks (laughs).








Is a business trip your first assignment for a project? Is it one person?
Matsuzawa
It was my first business trip, but I was alone. It's exactly Honda's "three actuals principle". I was able to see the reality of production in front of the actual product on site.
Kanbaru
I felt a little sorry to let him go alone, but I have a long relationship with the manufacturer of the cultivator claws and snow blower blades, so I feel safe as a depository company. I think it's good that I was able to go alone in the sense that I had a sense of responsibility as the person in charge.
What kind of things do you do when you go to a cooperating manufacturer that manufactures augers?
Moroi
The blades of the cross auger were to be made from spring steel, so I asked them to first take a look at the parts manufacturing process for the HSS1170i, which already uses a spring steel auger.
Matsuzawa
First of all, I was able to take a close look at the manufacturing process and reflect the situation of the process in the design. Even after that, we worked together with the manufacturer at the stage of making the mold, and after the mold was completed, we worked together again. I was able to experience each stage of manufacturing.
Kanbaru
You can't draw a design if you don't know how to make things. I think it was a good thing that Mr. Matsuzawa practiced the Sangen-shugi. Recently, production has shifted overseas, so it is not always possible to accumulate similar experiences.
Is there a point in the auger blade mechanism?
Kanbaru
Up until now, the preliminary studies we have conducted have been for prototypes of “one-of-a-kind products.” Commercialization requires ingenuity on the premise of mass production.
Matsuzawa
A cross auger requires forward and reverse rotation blades on the left and right, and consists of four pairs of blades. In addition, there are two snow removal widths, 60 cm and 70 cm, so we designed the optimum configuration to share as much as possible.
Moroi
The ogre's blade not only crushes the snow, but also gathers it in the center. However, if 60cm and 70cm are shared, the 60cm width blade does not rotate once. In theory, I thought that the snow collection performance would drop if the blade didn't make one lap, but when I tested it, it surprisingly didn't drop. That's how we solidified the specifications for mass production one by one.
What kind of difficulties did you face during development?
Matsuzawa
I'm from Fukuoka, so I started by asking, "What is snow removal?" In my first endurance test, I spent hours in front of a wall of snow, earnestly clearing the snow. I was drenched in sweat even though it was winter. But I'm the only one with a lot of experience. It is said that the shape of the blade of the auger I designed is bad.








What kind of interactions did the design and test teams have?
Matsuzawa
There were some parts that could not be answered by CAE (computer numerical analysis).
Kanbaru
By participating in the test and actually using the snow blower, I think Mr. Matsuzawa has come to understand the intention behind the development.
Moroi
The schedule was tight, so I was desperate to make it, too. The key to making the cross auger a reality was how to suppress the increase in weight, so it was a battle to see how much we could cut while assessing the strength.
Matsuzawa
I was developing without knowing the meaning of the shape. After all, the scene is important.
Section.3
*Reliable performance of the cross auger*
How was the response to the release of the snow blower equipped with a cross auger?
Kanbaru
After the release, there was a snow experience event that gathered the media. First, I will explain the technology, so everyone is in the mind of "I'm doing something technically amazing." So when you try it, you will immediately be convinced that "this is really good". You have confidence in the product.
Moroi
The response from the store was also good. Just say, "This will sell." It was the first major new technology since the hybrid snow blower was released, so I was happy when people said, "That's just Honda."








We held a trial session to learn the power of the cross ogre. The performance of the snow blower dealers, who have a strict selection eye, was convinced
Being able to create new value with new technology is a blessing for developers.
Matsuzawa
Through the development of this snow blower, I was able to learn how customers use it, learn about the manufacturing site, learn the basics of design, and understand the flow of development. I think I learned all about product development, and I've never had a development that went as well as this. I'm currently in charge of the LPL for another product, but I'd like to use the development of this Cross Ogre as a source of motivation to give my team a similar sense of accomplishment.


----------



## help

*Birth story*
Pioneers of Honda Snow Blowers

Development of the world's first auger assist function aiming to release from troublesome auger operation








Honda has reduced the operation of the travel lever by controlling the speed of the hybrid snow blower in conjunction with the load of the snow removal work. "Smart auger" that reduces the operation of the lever. We interviewed Mr. Mibosatsuike and Mr. Fukano from Electrical Research and Mr. Moroi from Product Development who were involved in the development of the smart auger.
*The "world's first" in the article is based on Honda research as of 2013.
Pioneers








Bodhisattva Ike Tsutomu
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 1998. Engaged in research on electrical devices, and in 1999, he participated in the development of snow blowers, starting with a model change of a large snow blower. He has been in charge of the development of electrical devices such as successive generations of hybrid snow throwers. He participated in the development of the smart auger from HSL2511, and led the control development of the smart auger combined with the hybrid in HSM1590i.








Jun Fukano
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Staff Engineer
Joined Honda in 2004. He is engaged in research and development of electrical systems. He has been involved in the development of snow throwers since the HSM1590i released in 2005. In the development of the HSL2511, he led the control development of the smart auger, which was installed for the first time.








Atsushi Moroi
Honda R&D Co. , Ltd.
Life Creation Center Assistant Chief Engineer
Joined Honda in 2007. He is in charge of product development for a wide range of snow throwers. In the 2018 model change of HSM1590i, as DPL (development department leader), in addition to installing the smart auger, he was responsible for testing the entire hybrid snow blower and coordinating the product specifications, which was undergoing a model change at the same time.
* Titles are as of September 2020.
Section.1
*New technology aimed at creating a “snow thrower that anyone can use easily” even in areas with heavy snowfall*
Please tell us about the function that Honda calls a smart auger.
Moroi
When you walk on the snow, your feet will sink, and due to the difference in hardness, only one foot will be buried. The same is true for snow blowers, and the machine will tilt when removing snow on the snow. Therefore, by adjusting the angle of the auger, the unevenness in the direction of travel and the tilt to the left and right can be corrected. The smart auger is a function aimed at automating this auger operation.
Fukano
Since the snow removal angle can be kept constant, it is very easy to create slopes in areas with deep snow and to cut down snow called stepped snow.
Why did you come up with the idea of "automation of auger operation"?
Moroi
I think that everyone has the desire to "flatten the snow marks". Therefore, I think that the idea of being able to control a snow blower horizontally is in the minds of those who use snow blowers, not just developers.
Bodhisattva Pond
The snow thrower operates the speed, snow throwing direction, and auger while paying attention to the slope and unevenness of the road surface, the tightness of the snow, and whether there are people around. There are many levers, and this operation is difficult until you get used to it. With the hybrid snow blower, the operation of the travel lever was greatly reduced. With the smart auger, we aimed to create an easy-to-use snow thrower by automating the auger operation, which is particularly difficult.








Did you conduct research by creating a prototype equipped with a horizontal control function?
Bodhisattva Pond
I had been researching how to control the aircraft horizontally for a long time, but when I made a prototype, I thought, "I wish I could decide the angle myself, not just the horizontal."
Moroi
The horizontal here is called "absolute horizontal" by keeping the aircraft horizontal. However, the actual snow removal space does not always have a horizontal road surface, so if it is only absolutely horizontal, it will be a hindrance to movement. We discussed that it would be nice to be able to set the angle ourselves so that it stays parallel to the road surface.








The HSL2511, Honda's largest model, was the first to be equipped with a smart auger.
Bodhisattva Pond
While we were proceeding with preliminary studies on auger control, there was talk of a model change for a large snow thrower, and we decided to install this function in the HSL2511 for the first time as a suitable function for Honda's flagship.
Fukano
One of the reasons is that the "HSL2511" will make it easier for people to experience the effect of stepped removal of deep snow, which is done with a snow blower of a certain size.
What kind of snow blower did you aim for by installing the smart auger?
Fukano
Honda's test team has masters of snowplow operation who can be called "professional snowplows". We developed it with the goal of making it possible even for those who are new to the operation of such experts.
Section.2
*Human operation is actually amazing! ? The road
to achieving comfortable control*
It is a complicated operation that continuously moves up, down, left and right, but what kind of mechanism is it?
Moroi
Mechanically, we only added one sensor to detect the tilt of the snow blower. While observing the value of this sensor, the electric hydraulic cylinder is controlled to move the auger vertically (height) and horizontally (rolling).








Auger height function








Auger rolling function
Eh, is it such a simple mechanism?
Fukano
The mechanism is simple, but the control is by no means easy. The tilt is detected with a sensor and controlled without delaying the movement of the aircraft that continues to advance. It picks up sensor values many times per second and constantly calculates and processes them.
You mentioned control development, but what kind of things do you do?
Fukano
"Keeping the angle constant" sounds easy, but you can't write a control program without understanding how one operation affects the movement of the snowplow. First of all, it is beaten from the place where you learn the secret of snow removal endlessly. It's from a "professional snow removal" like Mr. Moroi (laughs).
So the sensor reads the state of the machine and realizes the operation of an expert.
Moroi
"Detecting tilt with a sensor" sounds like a great idea, but in fact, it's not as good as humans. Humans can predict what will happen next while looking ahead, but even if we attach sensors to machines, they can only act in response to events that have occurred.
Bodhisattva Pond
If you read the value with the sensor and then operate the machine, the response will be delayed. How to achieve a flat snow surface while compensating for that slight delay? That was the challenge in development. If the response is delayed, the road surface will become wavy after removing the snow.








You can climb a snowy mountain while removing snow at a certain angle
The predictions that people naturally make are amazing.
Bodhisattva Pond
That's not all. If the control can be set well, the machine can be leveled. However, human senses are not so strict, so it sometimes feels a little depressed.
Moroi
Human beings feel very uncomfortable with the gap between the subtle sensations. In order not to think that the movement of the smart auger is "unnecessary interference", it is necessary to make the last minute adjustments until it matches that feeling.
It's not something that can be easily realized just by attaching a sensor.
Fukano
The value the sensor is reading is gravitational acceleration, not actual tilt. So it picks up the movement of the snow blower and the vibration of the engine. After removing unnecessary information and creating angle data that can be used by the snowplow, it can finally be put into control.
Bodhisattva Pond
Creating a program for this control is also a difficult task. Control changes depending not only on the snow thrower and the slope of the road surface, but also on the amount and hardness of the snow and the working speed.
Do you mean that you have many patterns of control?
Fukano
There is one basic movement that keeps the angle constant. However, even if you test in the same place, the snow condition may change a month later, and it may not work as expected. That's why, according to various conditions, we subtly change the parameter settings to "season" it.
Moroi
It's based on a delicate balance, so changing one parameter causes problems elsewhere. Every time I try it and think "it's a little uncomfortable", I adjust it and repeat the adjustment.








Repeatedly verify control in the snow to see if the auger moves as intended
Making subtle adjustments to the settings, including communication, is a difficult task.
Fukano
Adjustments are difficult, but the "ideal movement of the snow blower" was surprisingly shared within the team. First, the whole team thoroughly uses the snowblower. Also, snowblower tests aren't all about places with splendid hotels, so sometimes we all stay in one room. That's why development proceeds with a sense of unity.
Section.3
*Finishing up with functions that can be used with confidence in snow country*
If the desired control can be achieved, is the smart auger finally complete?
Fukano
There are still things to overcome. Each sensor has individual differences. Therefore, even if the prototype works well, the mass-produced snow blower will not work as it is. Therefore, we prepare a simple inclined plate in the inspection process of production, inspect all products, and set the optimum settings for the sensor.
Moroi
In addition to individual differences in sensors, there are also variations in temperature. If a snow blower is manufactured at 30°C in midsummer and used at -20°C, there is a temperature difference of 50°C. Taking this temperature difference into account, the initial settings are made according to each sensor.
Bodhisattva Pond
Even if the tilt is shifted by 1 degree, humans will not notice. However, if the 1 degree is accumulated, the inclination becomes large, so the smart auger will not work unless the initial settings are solid.
The smart auger was also installed on the HSM1590i in 2018.
Moroi
Same functionality, but not so easy to port. The large HSL2511 and medium-sized HSM1590i have completely different frameworks as a snow thrower.
Bodhisattva Pond
Since the position of the fulcrum when moving the auger is different, the way to move it changes greatly. There is also a difference between HST and hybrid drive systems.
Fukano
The detailed settings for operating the snowplow, or "seasoning", are very important, so if the size, weight balance, or engine output of the aircraft changes, it will be necessary to perform special tuning.








Snow throwers "HSM1590i" and "HSL2511" equipped with a smart auger function
Compared to the early snowblower, it has undergone a surprising evolution.
Moroi
Isn't shoveling snow in the cold really something you don't want to do? That's why we developed it with the aim of creating an easy-to-operate snow thrower. It would be nice if the snow removal could be done automatically, but since the blade is a rotating machine, it would require various devices to completely automate it, and it would not be possible to buy it at home, so it is not realistic.
Bodhisattva Pond
A snow blower is a machine that remains in operation. That's why I was able to aim for a snow blower that can provide solid assistance so that you don't have to operate the lever during work.








From the standpoint of leading the test team, who is known as the master of snow blowers, what is the finish?
Moroi
As a movement of the snow blower, it is not yet a perfect score. However, I was able to raise it to a considerable level. I would like people who use a snow blower but are in trouble in areas with deep snow to experience the smart auger.


----------



## orangputeh

Thanks. Some great history lessons here.Only read some but will read all of it
when have more time.


----------



## Tseg

Nice. But does it have an app?


----------



## WVguy

I didn't read the whole thing but will, in pieces. One thing I did see was their thoughts on using a carbureted engine with a choke. More and more people have never seen a choke on an engine and upon seeing one, few will have any idea of what it does and when or why it needs to be used. That makes another point in favor of using fuel injection that has nothing at all to do with the technology.


----------



## tabora

All great info @help!
@Yanmar Ronin - Scott, can you move this entire thread (with @help's permission) and add it to the end of the Honda Snow Blower Information Repository sticky?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Good idea... @help does that work for you?


----------



## help

yes it work for me


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

OK, done. 🍻


----------



## tabora

*Honda Serial Number Prefixes*

The serial number prefixes represent a particular model & revision level for a machine, starting after the early friction disc models. The first prefixes that were not the HS model number appeared in the late 1980s. There are additional ones for some transitional Canada models and models only sold outside North America.

_I'm going to hazard a guess that the initial S = Snowblower, M = Mower, etc._

HS35 = HS35 Made in Japan
HS50 = HS50 Made in Japan
HS55 = HS55 Made in Japan
HS55K1 = HS55K1 Made in Japan
HS55K2 = HS55K2 Made in Japan
HS70 = HS70 Made in Japan

SA1 = HS80 Made in Japan
SAG = HS521 Made in Japan
SAA = HS522 Made in Japan
SAVJ = HS928K1 Made in Japan
SAWJ = HS1332 Made in Japan

SAAA = HS720 Made in USA
SABA = HSS724 Made in USA
SADA = HSS928 Made in USA
SAFA = HSS1332 Made in USA

SZBG = HS520 Made in USA

SZAN = HS621 Made in Japan
SZAL = HS622 Made in Japan
SZAJ = HS624 Made in Japan
SZBE = HS724 Made in Japan
SZAK = HS828 Made in Japan
SZAS = HS928 Made in Japan
SZBF = HS1132 Made in Japan

SBAJ = HS1336 Made in Japan
SBCJ = HSM1336 Made in Japan


----------



## orangputeh

Man , what is up with member Help posting the same post over and over and over?
It's ruining this thread.

please delete my post here.


----------



## tabora

orangputeh said:


> Man , what is up with member Help posting the same post over and over and over?
> It's ruining this thread.


It's actually a lot of different posts that look a bit similar but have different information. A great series of history stories...

Post #43 - Development of FI (Fuel Injection System)-equipped snow blower for future snow removal and environmental performance 
Post #44 - Development of small HST (Hydro-Static Transmission) that greatly improves the operability of home-use snow throwers 
Post #45 - Development of Honda's first two-stage snow blower , aiming for a full-fledged snow blower that can be used with peace of mind 
Post #46 - Development of the industry's first electro-hydraulic auger control that supports difficult snow removal work in heavy snowfall areas 
Post #47 - Development of the world's first hybrid snow blower that achieves outstanding usability for snow blowers 
Post #48 - Expansion and evolution of hybrid snow throwers that deliver "easy to use" to more people 
Post #49 - Development of the world's first coaxial and simultaneous forward/reverse snow removal mechanism with the aim of crushing hard snow beyond its size
Post #50 - Development of the world's first auger assist function aiming to release from troublesome auger operation


----------



## orangputeh

tabora said:


> It's actually a lot of different posts that look a bit similar but have different information. A great series of history stories...
> 
> Post #43 - Development of FI (Fuel Injection System)-equipped snow blower for future snow removal and environmental performance
> Post #44 - Development of small HST (Hydro-Static Transmission) that greatly improves the operability of home-use snow throwers
> Post #45 - Development of Honda's first two-stage snow blower , aiming for a full-fledged snow blower that can be used with peace of mind
> Post #46 - Development of the industry's first electro-hydraulic auger control that supports difficult snow removal work in heavy snowfall areas
> Post #47 - Development of the world's first hybrid snow blower that achieves outstanding usability for snow blowers
> Post #48 - Expansion and evolution of hybrid snow throwers that deliver "easy to use" to more people
> Post #49 - Development of the world's first coaxial and simultaneous forward/reverse snow removal mechanism with the aim of crushing hard snow beyond its size
> Post #50 - Development of the world's first auger assist function aiming to release from troublesome auger operation


all this should stand alone as it's own thread in my opinion.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Opinions noted.
Regards,


----------



## tabora

The new Honda MyGarage... Register all your Hondas in one place; manuals and more!


https://view.em.honda.com/?qs=f71794a6ce26924d647f2e1424db058eb993278512efe71382cca3aff8eaed75ec8646d3b095c5311ad003cc5cc712eddbabf74f44d48a735cd47cd5c1206c58015238a12b393995554ed2038bbc0f45


----------

